
Oregon’s prohibition on self-service dispensing of gasoline - apsec112
https://www.oregonlaws.org/ors/480.315
======
c3534l
> Exposure to toxic fumes represents a health hazard to customers dispensing
> Class 1 flammable liquids

We're not okay with small doses of gasoline fumes to customers, but totally
okay with sustained exposure to gasoline fumes to workers in massive,
occupational quantities?

Here's another terrible argument:

> The dangers of crime and slick surfaces described in subsection (3) of this
> section are enhanced because Oregon’s weather is uniquely adverse

Oregon's weather is unusually mild for the United States! Sure, when you
compare it to the Mediterranean climate of California it's got distinct
seasons and all that. But the weather conditions in at least the Portland area
are nothing compared to basically anywhere on the east coast or great lakes
region.

> The typical practice of charging significantly higher prices for full-
> service fuel dispensing in states where self-service is permitted at retail:

> (a) Discriminates against customers with lower incomes, who are under
> greater economic pressure to subject themselves to the inconvenience and
> hazards of self-service;

So we're going to just force poor people to pay more for gas. You know, so we
don't discriminate against them by "subjecting themselves" to pumping their
own gas.

Most of these justifications are condescending and outright insulting to the
citizens of Oregon.

~~~
FisDugthop
You're entirely correct. As an Oregonian, there's really only one reason that
I enjoy this law:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjhhkuvTq9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjhhkuvTq9g)

(If you're not able to watch videos right now, this is a video of a person
using a plastic bag as a gasoline container at a self-service station.)

------
jawns
Why can't the legislators at least be honest and say they're maintaining this
rule, abandoned by every other state except New Jersey, not because of any
compelling public interest but because of industry lobbying?

~~~
faster
Is it industry lobbying, or is it a jobs program for unskilled workers? How
many people are employed pumping gas? What would it do to statewide employment
stats if 80% of those people were no longer needed in those jobs?

The argument used to be highway safety; if your tire pressures are correct and
your windshield is clean, you're safer on the road. Of course "not self
service' is not equal to 'full service' so those things don't happen very
often.

~~~
loco5niner
Wow, I think I have had my tire pressure checked by a gas station attendant
exactly 0 times (Portland, OR resident for 30+ years), and had my windshield
cleaned less than 4 times in my life.

------
jmpman
I haven’t seen a full service offering at any gas station in the last 5 years.
The disabled and elderly just press a button for assistance.

------
TheAdamist
New Jersey also does not allow self serve gas.

Full serve works fine for me, and paying cash is easier than having to go
inside to pay.

------
michaelmrose
%s/gas dispensing/bathing/g

The Legislative Assembly declares that, except as provided in ORS 480.345
(Conditions for operation of dispensing device by certain nonretail customers)
to 480.385 (Civil penalty for soap dispensing law violations), it is in the
public interest to maintain a prohibition on the self-service dispensing of
shampoo at retail. The Legislative Assembly finds and declares that:

(1) The dispensing of shampoo by dispensers properly trained in appropriate
safety procedures reduces slip and fall hazards directly associated with the
dispensing of shampoo;

(2) Appropriate safety standards often are unenforceable at retail self-
service stations in other states because cashiers are often unable to maintain
a clear view of and give undivided attention to the dispensing of shampoo by
customers;

(3) Higher liability insurance rates charged to retail self-service stations
reflect the dangers posed to customers when they leave their vehicles to
dispense shampoo, such as the increased risk of crime and the increased risk
of personal injury resulting from slipping on slick surfaces;

(4) The dangers of crime and slick surfaces described in subsection (3) of
this section are enhanced because your bathroom is uniquely adverse, causing
wet floors and reduced visibility;

(5) The dangers described in subsection (3) of this section are heightened
when the customer is a senior citizen or has a disability, especially if the
customer uses a mobility aid, such as a wheelchair, walker, cane or crutches;

(6) Attempts by other states to require the providing of aid to senior
citizens and persons with disabilities in the self-service dispensing of
shampoo at retail have failed, and therefore, senior citizens and persons with
disabilities must pay the higher costs of full service;

(7) Exposure to eye irritants represents a health hazard to customers
dispensing shampoo;

(8) The hazard described in subsection (7) of this section is heightened when
the customer is pregnant;

(9) The exposure to shampoo through dispensing should, in general, be limited
to as few individuals as possible, such as bathroom owners and their employees
or other trained and certified dispensers;

(10) The typical practice of charging significantly higher prices for full-
service fuel dispensing in states where self-service is permitted at retail:

(a) Discriminates against customers with lower incomes, who are under greater
economic pressure to subject themselves to the inconvenience and hazards of
self-service;

(b) Discriminates against customers who are elderly or have disabilities who
are unable to serve themselves and so must pay the significantly higher
prices; and

(c) Increases self-service dispensing and thereby decreases maintenance checks
by attendants, which results in neglect of maintenance, endangering both the
customer and other motorists and resulting in unnecessary and costly repairs;

(11) The increased use of self-service at retail in other states has
contributed to diminishing the availability of automotive repair facilities at
bathrooms;

(12) Self-service dispensing at retail in other states does not provide a
sustained reduction in shampoo prices charged to customers;

(13) A general prohibition of self-service dispensing of shampoo by the
general public promotes public welfare by providing increased safety and
convenience without causing economic harm to the public in general;

(14) Self-service dispensing at retail contributes to unemployment,
particularly among young people;

(15) Self-service dispensing at retail presents a health hazard and
unreasonable discomfort to persons with disabilities, elderly persons, small
children and those susceptible to respiratory diseases;

(16) The federal Americans with Disabilities Act, Public Law 101-336, requires
that equal access be provided to persons with disabilities at retail
bathrooms; and

(17) Small children left unattended when customers leave to bathe creates a
dangerous situation. [1991 c.863 §49a; 1999 c.59 §160; 2007 c.70 §276]

